# Punkin' Seeds



## uberhack (Oct 30, 2009)

Anyone have a method for smoking pumpkin seeds?
Just got done with the jack o' lanterns. Was about to toast them in the oven and my brain went <ding!>


----------



## Dutch (Oct 30, 2009)

Normally, I soak the seeds in salt water, drain and then put them in a 200-250* oven until they are dry. I start them at 250* to give them a good start at drying out and then turn the temp down 25* after 35-40 minutes. I start checking them (taste testing) after they have been in for an hour. They are usually done within an hour to an hour and a half. You should be able to get the same results by putting the seeds in a 230-250* smoker. I would forgo the salt water soak and just put them into the smoker on a cookie sheet or lay a piece of cheese cloth on a rack and place the seeds on the cloth. With the cheese cloth you would get better smoke circulation.


----------



## waysideranch (Oct 30, 2009)

Smok'm in a little melted butter poured over the top.  So da*m good.


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 30, 2009)

Never smoked 'em.  But almost always do them in the oven.  Soak them in salt water for about 30 minutes, dry them off best you can with a kitchen towel, spread them in an even layer on a cookie sheet, lightly dust them with table salt and sometimes a little granulated garlic and off to a 225* oven til they start to brown just a little.

But I don't see any reason you couldn't do the same thing in a smoker.

Let us know how it goes.  And be sure to include some pictures.


----------



## richtee (Oct 31, 2009)

The butter is good. Can clarify it for a longer "life" if needed.

Also just a package of powdered ranch mix works well too!


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 31, 2009)

Dutch, I'm going to try smoking them in the cheese cloth you mentioned. I probably will sprinkle a little hickory smoked sea salt on them. Thanks for the good tip on the cheese cloth.


----------

